# Leise AiO Wasserkühlung bis max. 240mm Radiator



## Ekstroem (9. November 2014)

*Leise AiO Wasserkühlung bis max. 240mm Radiator*

Hey Leute,
Ich suche ein leise Wasserkühlung mit maximal einen 240mm Radiator. Es geht mir vor allem um die Optik und um die Lautstärke . Ich weiß es gibt schon einen Thread zu diesem Thema , bin aber mit der H55 irgendwie nicht zufrieden (Bauchgefühl) .
Mein Gehäuse: Corsair 450D.
CPU: i7 4770

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.


----------



## Noirsoleil (9. November 2014)

*AW: Leise AiO Wasserkühlung bis max. 240mm Radiator*

Kauf dir die Cosair H100 und hau andere Lüfter drauf oder du willst wirklich Qualität und warstest bis die H240-X von Swiftech in Deutschland verfügbar wird. 
*
*

*
*


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. November 2014)

*AW: Leise AiO Wasserkühlung bis max. 240mm Radiator*

Fractal Design T12 oder Fractal Design S24, wobei ich dir zur Kühlung des i7-4770 zu *der T12* rate, da ausreichend.

Beide sind neu, Testberichte gibt es dazu noch nicht. 

Radiator und CPU-Kühler sind *beide* aus Kupfer, als Pumpe kommt vermutlich die Alphacool DC-LT 2400 zum Einsatz, zwei brauchbare Lüfter die du im Gegensatz zu den Dingern von Corsair nicht ersetzten solltest und die sich auf 800 U/min regeln lassen, beide sind erweiterbar, ...

Sehr ausführliche Infos zu beiden Wasserkühlung, wo auch die Einzelkomponenten detailliert aufgelistet sind, findest du hier: Fractal Design


----------



## Ekstroem (9. November 2014)

*AW: Leise AiO Wasserkühlung bis max. 240mm Radiator*

Vielen Dank euch beiden 

PS: Die Fractal kannte ich noch gar nicht! Und sie sind *erweiterbar* !!!


----------



## Noirsoleil (9. November 2014)

*AW: Leise AiO Wasserkühlung bis max. 240mm Radiator*

Sind die Swiftech auch. Und bei denen hast du eine noch höhere Qualität


----------



## Ekstroem (9. November 2014)

*AW: Leise AiO Wasserkühlung bis max. 240mm Radiator*



Noirsoleil schrieb:


> Sind die Swiftech auch. Und bei denen hast du eine noch höhere Qualität


 Ich weiß, die h220-x bzw. h240-x kenne ich schon länger. 
Doch  der hohe Preis, der durch den Versand entsteht, sowie der Import schrecken mich ab.


----------



## Noirsoleil (9. November 2014)

*AW: Leise AiO Wasserkühlung bis max. 240mm Radiator*

Jap allerdings soll die auch bald in Europa erscheinen...


----------

